# Keaton this weekend?



## Silver Bullet (Oct 12, 2017)

Anybody going?  Thinking about giving it a shot.  I'm making the assumption that the ramp is still operational after the storm.  I haven't been down there for several years...
Thanks!
SB


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 12, 2017)

I was down last weekend, the ramp is fine. The trout were in 2-4 ft.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 15, 2017)

Steinhatchee was similar this weekend, though a friend of mine did find his keepers in 6ft north of Keaton.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2017)

Not Keaton but I'm heading down to St Marks on Sunday for a week.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 22, 2017)

Went to econfina Saturday. Had a good day.
7 trout some big sea bass and kept a big sail cat to try.
Wind was picking up when we left at 4:00.


----------

